# Series on the Puritans



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jan 26, 2005)

This is at our church this coming weekend:

Fifth Annual Bible Conference 
January 28 "“ 30, 2005 

"œOur Christian Heritage: The Lasting Legacy of the Puritans" 
Dr. Don Kistler 

Friday, January 28 
7:00 pm, Evening Session and Hymn Sing

The Life Giving Word 
Ezekiel 37
Rev. Rick Phillips 

The Puritans on Preaching
Dr. Don Kistler

Concluding with a Q & A Session


Saturday, January 29 

7:00 am, Men's Breakfast and Study, CSCA Cafeteria
The Comfort of the Covenant 
2 Samuel 23:1-5 
Dr. Don Kistler

6:30 pm, Evening Session with Psalm Sing
Puritans on Family Matters 
Dr. Don Kistler

Concluding with a Q & A Session

Sunday, January 30 

9:15 am, Combined Adult Sunday School, CSCA Chapel 
Meet the Puritans 
Dr. Don Kistler

10:40 am, Morning Worship
Finding Hope in God's Compassions
Lamentations 3:20-25
Dr. Don Kistler


----------



## SmokingFlax (Jan 26, 2005)

Sounds good...wish I could go.

I just read Kistler's little pamphlet on the Puritans yesterday.


----------



## ANT (Jan 27, 2005)

Very Cool. I wish I would have known about this a week ago. I would have requested time off to go down there. I'm bummed, I have to work Friday and Saturday.

Let me know if it is going to be put on an audio cd. I wouldn't mind picking that up.

I went to a "Meet the Puritans" conference with Don Kistler in Jacksonville a number of years ago at Ortega Presbyterian Church. It was GREAT!!!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANT_
> Let me know if it is going to be put on an audio cd. I wouldn't mind picking that up.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jan 27, 2005)

Looks like a good conference. How many in your church do you think will attend?


----------



## ANT (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> Oh, I see, Anthony. You'll take time off to learn about the dead Puritans, but not to spend time with some living ones in Jackson, Mississippi. Hmph...



Well ... It does help that I live in the middle of the state of Florida. It's kind of like a local trip. 

I grew up in South Fl. So I would gladly go back to hang out for the weekend.


----------



## AdamM (Feb 4, 2005)

Scott or Matt,

Will MP3's or tapes of the conference be available?

Thanks,


----------



## Scott Bushey (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puritansailor_
> Looks like a good conference. How many in your church do you think will attend?



Patrick, outside of the Lords day, 50 or so attended.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 4, 2005)

They are available. I think you can get them through our church. http://www.fpcmargate.org


----------



## alwaysreforming (Feb 4, 2005)

If you want to learn about the Puritans...

I purchased (donation) Dr. McMahon's (Matt's) lecture series on the Puritans and have found it most informative. Since it was on Mp3, I downloaded them into my PDA and can listen to them very conveniently wherever I am.

I also got the series on the Reformation, and can highly recommend both.


----------

